# 2012 Polaris Electric Vehicle (EV) - CAMOFLAUGE - 2 hours - DEMO UNIT!!!!!!



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $9,999.00*
End Date: Thursday Jun-21-2012 8:57:26 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $9,999.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

